# NE steelhead, 3-17-10



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Hit some Lake Huron water yesterday, and did pretty good. We were 9-12, with most fish coming on spawn. Nothing spawning yet really, with most coming from slower water. They all fought pretty damn good; seemed like it's still a bit early all around.


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice fish Jon, that first pic is really cool with the colors of that fish really shown off in the sunlight. Looks like most of your fish were chromies, nothin loose i take it?


----------



## earl (Sep 7, 2007)

I had heard that the pressure had dropped off at that dam compared to years ago (when I lived in Saginaw and fished it), but there's no one in the background at all.


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice fish! Man I miss it up there! Can' wait to get back! Congrats on a good outting!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey Jon, looks like you had the whole place to yourself! Good to hear your trip back to your roots was a good one.


----------



## ngheen (Apr 1, 2009)

hey nice fish! looks like you had a good time! leavin for the ausable on sunday can't wait.


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

Nice work Jon, I guess that I should have gone there yesterday. Love the pics!!


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

I don't believe he caught all those on the AS. He said he hit *some* Lake Huron water. Nice fish none the less.


----------



## Fontinalis (Mar 17, 2010)

looks like some fresh chrome there! nice, that's a good sign of what's to come!


----------



## phishhed (Feb 8, 2006)

shorts and tshirts in march with the river to yourself and lots of steel. tough to beat. congrats.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice fish AS! That one chrome bullet is gonna be a great eater. Dan was telling me that you made a trip to TC and fished with him for a day without much luck then Sam showed up and nailed one in 5 minutes:lol: If you are down that way again, send a pm and I'll hook you up with a report or maybe a heads up on what's been working for me around home.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

I told ya so...


edit- You may be a 5%'er Bro!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> Dan was telling me that you made a trip to TC and fished with him for a day without much luck then Sam showed up and nailed one in 5 minutes


Yeah, from a hole that wasn't hit yet and had been a good one at the time. I'd told the "guide" we needed to get moving, we had been fishing the one hole for an hour. 

I had fun, it was good to hit some fish like normal for a change. We got 3 of our fish from the Au Sable, the rest elsewhere. I seen 4 other fish hooked on the A, including a really dark male. All fish but one of ours were from the same spot. We did keep a couple, but there is natural repo on the one stream, so we released most of them. We also missed a couple pics, but that's alright. 

Things were still on the early side it seemed, the AS bite happened after first light. That top hen did whack the **** out of my bag though, and fought good. Waxies were a bit more productive, as the old timer down from us was 2-3 using them.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Great pics and report man, you have to start staying away of all my good spots..:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

but there is natural repo on the one stream, so we released most of them. 

Where...... Ooops i think i saw ya fishing there..:lol: Congrats dude!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice job on the steel there A.S. Great pics, now your going to make me go buy some waders that fit.:lol: I miss fishing steel in the rivers.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

nice fish, great picture!


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Yeah, from a hole that wasn't hit yet and had been a good one at the time. I'd told the "guide" we needed to get moving, we had been fishing the one hole for an hour.
> 
> I had fun, it was good to hit some fish like normal for a change. We got 3 of our fish from the Au Sable, the rest elsewhere. I seen 4 other fish hooked on the A, including a really dark male. All fish but one of ours were from the same spot. We did keep a couple, but there is natural repo on the one stream, so we released most of them. We also missed a couple pics, but that's alright.
> 
> Things were still on the early side it seemed, the AS bite happened after first light. That top hen did whack the **** out of my bag though, and fought good. Waxies were a bit more productive, as the old timer down from us was 2-3 using them.


LOL! Well, when you are fishing with a guy that can cast a rod for LITERALLY 36 hours straight without stopping, he probably will want to keep fishing the same hole for a few hours :lol: If you've fished with Dan on the pier, you for sure know what I'm talking about. He will cast until his arms are about to fall off. I've seen him sleeping on the pier in the afternoon!!!:lol:


----------



## Fishing 24/7 (Feb 4, 2010)

Beautiful Fish! I love it when you can get large stretches of the river with no one near you. Its peaceful and sets you at ease.


----------

